# Could you please elaborate on the application procedure for UG and PG courses in UK?



## krishnaCon (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

i want to do PG courses from UK,so can anybody elaborate on the application procedure for UG and PG courses in UK?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

This is an Australian visa forum. You would be better asking your question on a forum that focuses on UK visas.

You will need a UK student visa.

This would be a good place to start:
https://www.gov.uk/tier-4-general-visa

You apply to universities directly.


----------



## krishnaCon (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanx for support .


----------

